# Burning IPE Wood



## tmull27216 (Mar 5, 2007)

has anyone experienced burning this wood?
It seems to burn hotter than any wood I have used


----------



## Todd (Mar 5, 2007)

IPE?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2007)

Todd said:
			
		

> IPE?



A Brazillian wood used for outdoor construction. Dense as rocks and costs a fortune. It should burn hot, and long. Of course unless the poster is burning scraps it is also like burning dollar bills.

I think you pronounce it e-pay or something like that.


----------



## restorer (Mar 5, 2007)

Be careful, the things that make it great for outdoor use are the same things that can affect your health. Highly rot resistant woods have chemicals in them that repel bugs and fungus, etc. Use with caution and if any one has a reaction. Stop immediately. Some rainforest woods are highly reactive. We have little or no immunity to their effects. Caution is the best course.

Personally, I don't do very well around genuine Mahoganies. Contact with even dust makes me break out like a teenager. Breathing dust causes me to react like asthma. At the least I get the worlds finest sinus cold. Too many years exposure to a reactive wood that's made me sensitized. If I burned them I'd be in real trouble.


----------



## tmull27216 (Mar 5, 2007)

I work in construction and yes I burn scraps. 
The dust form this wood has been known to give some people elergic reactions. 
I primarly use it to spark new wood


----------



## Sandor (Mar 6, 2007)

It is pronounced EE-pay.

That stuff is HARD. Built a guy a deck with it two years ago. (Just the deck boards, the framing was treated)

He paid 7 bucks a foot for the planks! About a 600 sq/ft deck, you do the math.

That stuff would burn my nose when cutting. It was as hard as Dogwood. Very dark, brittle, and oily.

I did not get any scrap to burn, because he wanted it all. I imagine it would charoal nicely.


----------



## fisherman (Nov 3, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is called - pronounced EPAY

Most of this wood has been cut over 200 yrs ago and is sitting at the bottom of lakes and rivers, and they are pulling millions of board feet up now. It was never exposed to air so it cant rot. 
It also has a CLASS A fire rating.  I just did a boardwalk project with it here in NJ. I am sure you have heard of Asbury Park ( Bruce Springstein) Well they did the boardwalk over with this wood and we threw away so much scrap it was sad. I mean 4 to 5 ft pieces....
I took some home and made a few things, but it will stop a drill when you drill it and it will stop a bandsaw too, since it is so hard. I also took my asetline torch to is and it would char only and not burn.
You can not put any varnish on it since it has natural oils in it that prevent it from adhearing.  They also say the dust is not the greatest to breath when you saw it.


----------

